# Parkland, FL School Officer Scot Peterson Arrested



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't post a link because all the articles I read were filled with liberal bullshit. But from what I gather Parkland, FL School Response Officer Scot Peterson was arrested and charged with multiple felonies associated with the murders at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.

Peterson DID NOT COMMIT the murders, Nikolas Cruz did. 

Peterson apparently acted cowardly and remained at a distance to the shooter. 

There are some other charges related to perjury but from what I can tell, he is charged with 11 criminal charges, including child neglect and negligence as well as the perjury charges.

I have mixed feelings about this one, YES he acted cowardly. But is he a criminal for doing so? Do these charges take away from the fact that the actual killer Nikolas Cruz did this? Cruz is responsible for this, not Peterson? 

To me this is yet another example of a World Done Gone Crazy...what do you think?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Supreme court already ruled LEO do have a responsibility to protect you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Anything to deflect the public's attention from the facts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can understand "responsibility to protect", but heading into a gun battle with unknown perp or perps is another thing.
I am not up to speed, but I wouldn't DEMAND anyone "take a bullet for me".
He has to live his life, looking in the mirror, KNOWING he made a choice, and he has to live with it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I didn't post a link because all the articles I read were filled with liberal bullshit. But from what I gather Parkland, FL School Response Officer Scot Peterson was arrested and charged with multiple felonies associated with the murders at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.
> 
> Peterson DID NOT COMMIT the murders, Nikolas Cruz did.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you. Also didn't he say their training/protocol was to set up a perimeter and wait for backup or Swat to arrive? Even that being said, he should never wear a badge again.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No, he is not a crimminal. But it doesn't matter if he would have gone inside or stayed outside, either way he was a badge wearing pusswad.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Supreme court already ruled LEO do have a responsibility to protect you.


Straight to the point. I am sure that Peterson's lawyer will use this as part of his defense. I think that the guy was a shitbag just hanging around accumulating extra time toward retirement and had no intentions of putting himself in harms way. His abrupt retirement the day after the shooting is testament to that and also that he knew he was in some kind of trouble.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I didn't post a link because all the articles I read were filled with liberal bullshit. But from what I gather Parkland, FL School Response Officer Scot Peterson was arrested and charged with multiple felonies associated with the murders at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.
> 
> Peterson DID NOT COMMIT the murders, Nikolas Cruz did.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. He acted like a coward... but that is not illegal. He will have to live with that shame. I think charging him is to deflect from the overall bad actions over a long period of time by the local police department

saying he would have saved people is assuming he did not get killed...

also.. there were other officers that could have said SCREW YOU I am going in


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with you. He acted like a coward... but that is not illegal. He will have to live with that shame. I think charging him is to deflect from the overall bad actions over a long period of time by the local police department
> 
> saying he would have saved people is assuming he did not get killed...
> 
> also.. there were other officers that could have said SCREW YOU I am going in


I did see a piece of Peterson talking about his actions during an interview from June 2018 on Fox News this morning. He basically said that he was not afraid, but that "things happened so quickly" as his excuse for not intervening.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . another thought pattern:

If you take the job as an electrician, . . . you go in every day with the thought you might have to work on a hot line that day, . . . up to may 15,000 volts.

If you take the job as a fireman, . . . you go in every day with the thought you might have to don your OBA and enter a burning structure.

If you take the job as a cowboy, . . . you go in every day with the thought you might get thrown by a horse, gored by a steer, or run over by a herd.

If you take the job as a soldier, sailor, marine or airman, . . . you go in every day with the thought you might just not come home today.

These are the hazards of the trade.

The idea that being a policeman gives one the privilege he can pick and choose what danger he does or does not enter is ludicrous.

The lowest rung on the fear ladder is "I'm afraid". The next step is "I'm a coward". A few more steps up is the label "Sniveling, lazy, scumbag, yellow-bellied, traitor". The coward of Broward was several rungs above that.

Tie a rope around his neck, . . . loop it over the bumper of a Ford F350 Dually, . . . and drag his sorry carcass from Jacksonville to El Paso, . . . whatever is left in the noose, . . . shoot it, . . . bury it, . . . and build a 2 holer over top of it, . . . and put up a sign "Enjoy part of the old west, . . . free 2 holer facilities here".

Scum like him shouldn't be allowed to breathe in the same company of honest hard working men and women.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

He was fired, probably lost his pension. That’s tough. To have to taxpayers spend (what is it now) somewhere north of $40K/ year to have him stay at the grey-bar inn does no go. Just my 2¢


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

0rocky said:


> He was fired, probably lost his pension. That's tough. To have to taxpayers spend (what is it now) somewhere north of $40K/ year to have him stay at the grey-bar inn does no go. Just my 2¢


Actually, Orocky, . . . he gets more than $8000 a month in retirement.

Here is the link: https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...ing-scot-peterson-pension-20180515-story.html

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't know how you can be fired if you have been retired for a year and collecting a pension?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not know this guy but.... his whole career and his value as a human being are now being viewed in light of the actions inactions that took place over the course of a very brief span of time


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not know this guy but.... his whole career and his value as a human being are now being viewed in light of the actions inactions that took place over the course of a very brief span of time


Fair point.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

He was supposed to provide security for the school. If he was issued or expected to carry a firearm to execute those duties then he failed miserably at his job. Clearly he was expected to do something other than watch the building from outside. Can you send a man to jail for being a wussy? No more so than the sheriffs department that did no better. Both should have consequences but government has absolved themselves and those they hire from such liability. I do not see legally having this man convicted in criminal court. Civil court maybe.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not know this guy but.... his whole career and his value as a human being are now being viewed in light of the actions inactions that took place over the course of a very brief span of time


Pontious Pilate

Herod the Great

Lee Harvey Oswald

Jack Ruby

John Wilkes Booth

Billy the Kid

You want to give them a pass as well?

Actions have consequences.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent responses all!

Now another question;

If Peterson is found guilty and sentenced or even if he is not found guilty but everything he has earned is summarily taken from him, who will sign up to be a School Officer? 

Even if someone does sign on to do this job, they better ask for a helluva lot of money and equipment to do their job. I sure as hell do not want to go into a gun fight with a 9mm semi-auto pistol when the bad guy may have a 308 or 5.56 semi auto with multiple 20 and or 30 round mags and back up pistols, shotties or whatever. I'd make sure I had PLENTY of firepower myself. The problem be is that most school districts would never allow it.

Bottom line, this is FUBAR all around...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes -- he is a coward ! He could have saved lives had he not hid outside!
He was the school officer!!
The Sherrif should also be charged because, according to him, he provided training.
Appearently that training was damn poor!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More things to ponder;

Why stop with the officer? The School Principal and School Board Administrators were complicit in not keeping those kids safe from a murdering mentally ill person, they authorized the "No Firearm Safe Zone" correct? The school teachers who didn't rush the gunman, why not go after them? 

Any adult students over 18 who didn't attempt to stop the shooter? Go after them too! 

How about any passerby's? Or the parents who put their kids at risk in an obvious "Kill Zone"? Charge them for neglect and endangerment!

FUBAR I tell you , FUBAR....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Everybody gets old and worthless. We all know that. I sorta think the old codger did what he was taught to do in that type of situation. Maybe he didnt get the word that sitting up a peremiter and calling the ninja turtles went out the window after Columbine. Under the cop version of active shooter training they told us dont go in with less that a three man team...but two would work in a pinch. lol. If one guy did not want to rush in a lone and get killed...I can sorta see his point.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Although his actions or inaction was contemptible, I don’t really see how they are illegal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bottom line: Do not count on others to do their part. We all learned this as kids when forced to do group projects. Proper training and equipment as well as a liability release legally is probably what a school security officer would require. Voluntary arming teachers with training for back up would help. Office personnel could be a scratch mobile reserve. But as Slippy pointed out, that many guns would make the left down right apoplectic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been preaching arm the teachers for a long time. The big middle school I worked at had about a hunderd teachers and staff. 20% at least had legal toting cards and would love to pack at school. Nobody needs a bunch of old fat cops sitting around in a school trying to hit on the purty young lady school teachers and such things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big park of the fault for the shooting is with the education /school system. They knew he was a problem and moved him on then high 5 each other when he was gone. But he came back. Now they have to lay blame some where. It will land every where except on the School system.
misdirect, cover up offer other excuses....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

At the big middle school where I was assigned some of the kids in spcial Ed needed to be in specialized hospitals reform school or mental facilities as opposed to going to public school..but the way the funding is structured once the school diistrict admits they dont have the ability to handle a kid..they have to pay for them to go to where they rellly need to go..so the special Ed class always had a few potential future mass murderers in it and everybody in school knew who they were. Always said a good background check for a CHL should require the applicannts six grade teachers to decide. lol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent responses all!
> 
> Now another question;
> 
> If Peterson is found guilty and sentenced or even if he is not found guilty but everything he has earned is summarily taken from him, who will sign up to be a School Officer?


Not many, who are actually a true fit for the job. The answer that is a fit is ugly, and a sign of the times we have allowed to overtake a sane existence. What is it you ask? &#8230;.. an armed and policed society.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Supreme court ruling was in a civil case, but I think after a long fight it would stand in this case also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Isn't this the kid that had, like, 32 prior red flags prior to the shooting? (So much for red flag laws). Is Peterson a coward? Yep. Does he deserve jail? No, he is just a fall guy. He will live the rest of his life knowing what he did. His arrest is nothing more then cover for all the other people who failed miserably. 

As long as we are throwing people in jail, why not start with all the people who saw the warning signs and still let this kid slide on down the line. His parents or the legal guardians who had a front row seat and saw all the signs, yet, they let him have a rifle and gave him the key to the gun safe. To my way of thinking, the guardians are most culpable, they knew the kids history and still gave him access to a firearm. 

How about all the teachers and administrators who just bumped him down the line knowing he was trouble. The FBI who had his social media threats in hand and did nothing. The police departments poor training. If your going to arrest Peterson then there is a long line of people that should be in the same cell with him. You can start with the police chief and that kids guardians. 

Where does it stop. Bottom line? It stops with the shooter. He made a conscious choice and he should be forced to pay the ultimate price for his choice. 15 minutes of fame over. No ceremony, bang, flop, next.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Some of you guys are brutal.
Doesn't the BADDEST of the bad swat teams hunker down and wait for back up?
Not defending the man, just stating, blame the GUY SHOOTING, for the shooting.
Like Slippy said, If you wanna point fingers, every school official, teacher, and PARENT is guilty of sending their kids to a GUN FREE ZONE. 
We don't blame Ford for DWI or, Jack Daniels.
We don't let the lefty slimes blame Ruger for the shooting, or Federal Ammo for the shooting.
Its the shooter. 
You have a 9MM, you hear a AR-15 Going "rat a tat tat" are you gonna go running towards the unknown?
I don't even know if he had a 9, and what the shooter had, but I think some emotions are taking over here.
Is he a coward, yes, is he criminal "I don't think so".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Isn't this the kid that had, like, 32 prior red flags prior to the shooting? (So much for red flag laws). Is Peterson a coward? Yep. Does he deserve jail? No, he is just a fall guy. He will live the rest of his life knowing what he did. His arrest is nothing more then cover for all the other people who failed miserably.
> 
> As long as we are throwing people in jail, why not start with all the people who saw the warning signs and still let this kid slide on down the line. His parents or the legal guardians who had a front row seat and saw all the signs, yet, they let him have a rifle and gave him the key to the gun safe. To my way of thinking, the guardians are most culpable, they knew the kids history and still gave him access to a firearm.
> 
> ...


 One thousand likes and thank yous....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Deebo said:


> ...........We don't let the lefty slimes blame Ruger for the shooting...........


Sure we do.

https://www.npr.org/2019/03/14/7034...inst-gun-manufacturer-allowed-to-move-forward


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I didn't post a link because all the articles I read were filled with liberal bullshit. But from what I gather Parkland, FL School Response Officer Scot Peterson was arrested and charged with multiple felonies associated with the murders at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School.
> 
> Peterson DID NOT COMMIT the murders, Nikolas Cruz did.
> 
> ...


Either way, I would feel ok about hanging him by his neck. He was charged with the protection of children and he failed to try.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I can understand "responsibility to protect", but heading into a gun battle with unknown perp or perps is another thing.
> I am not up to speed, but I wouldn't DEMAND anyone "take a bullet for me".
> He has to live his life, looking in the mirror, KNOWING he made a choice, and he has to live with it.


I don't demand anyone, including cops, take a bullet for me, but I would like to think a cop whose assignment was to protect my children would be willing to take a bullet for them. If they are not, then they are useless, which proved to be the case here, if the stories are true.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with you. He acted like a coward... but that is not illegal. He will have to live with that shame. I think charging him is to deflect from the overall bad actions over a long period of time by the local police department
> 
> saying he would have saved people is assuming he did not get killed...
> 
> also.. there were other officers that could have said SCREW YOU I am going in


I think there were other officers that did, just not Broward County Cowards Sherriff Deputies..


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> OK, . . . another thought pattern:
> 
> If you take the job as an electrician, . . . you go in every day with the thought you might have to work on a hot line that day, . . . up to may 15,000 volts.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Dwight. I have no use for weak people who choose careers that need strength. My father told me early on that a coward is the most dangerous man you will ever deal with.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

0rocky said:


> He was fired, probably lost his pension. That's tough. To have to taxpayers spend (what is it now) somewhere north of $40K/ year to have him stay at the grey-bar inn does no go. Just my 2¢


The gallows would solve that problem....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not know this guy but.... his whole career and his value as a human being are now being viewed in light of the actions inactions that took place over the course of a very brief span of time


It is not the mundane moments that make a man, but his actions or lack there of, in moments of crisis, whether that be physical crisis, a moral crisis, or a crisis of faith.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> Yes -- he is a coward ! He could have saved lives had he not hid outside!
> He was the school officer!!
> The Sherrif should also be charged because, according to him, he provided training.
> Appearently that training was damn poor!!


While I agree about the Sheriff and his office, you can't train courage into people.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Everybody gets old and worthless. We all know that. I sorta think the old codger did what he was taught to do in that type of situation. Maybe he didnt get the word that sitting up a peremiter and calling the ninja turtles went out the window after Columbine. Under the cop version of active shooter training they told us dont go in with less that a three man team...but two would work in a pinch. lol. If one guy did not want to rush in a lone and get killed...I can sorta see his point.


Oh, I see his point! Yeah, a really good way not to get killed in a shooting situation is to never engage a shooter. HOWEVER, his job was to protect those kiddos, and he did not do so. If you don't want to put yourself in the line of fire, work from home as a computer programmer, not as an LEO!!! I agree we all get old. I am aging by the day. I do not agree that we become worthless. That is weak thinking.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Some of you guys are brutal.
> Doesn't the BADDEST of the bad swat teams hunker down and wait for back up?
> Not defending the man, just stating, blame the GUY SHOOTING, for the shooting.
> Like Slippy said, If you wanna point fingers, every school official, teacher, and PARENT is guilty of sending their kids to a GUN FREE ZONE.
> ...


The job is the job. Not everyone is cut out for police work, for protect and serve. Those people should not be cops. I don't expect a soda-jerk to go towards gunfire. I do expect law enforcement to do so when children are involved.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> It is not the mundane moments that make a man, but his actions or lack there of, in moments of crisis, whether that be physical crisis, a moral crisis, or a crisis of faith.


ever noticed that peter denied Jesus..yet went on to be a great man

we are looking at this guy based on one event... how many times did he stop and help people in the rain? how many times did he pull his gun before this, was he ever shot at before or shot people??????????


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He will get at least 20 years, and if this goes to the US Supreme Court, he will still lose his case;and it will create case law, where a LEO officer will be required to engage the killer; or go to prison, if he is shown to be derelict and cowardly.

The public will not countenance cowards in uniform; and that is how he looks, he appears to be a pusillanimous cur; and that is how he has been judged by the public. This case will change the law books, and America's perception of cops, IMHO.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ever noticed that peter denied Jesus..yet went on to be a great man
> 
> we are looking at this guy based on one event... how many times did he stop and help people in the rain? how many times did he pull his gun before this, was he ever shot at before or shot people??????????


I don't know. I do know that 17 people died. I know that 14 of those people were kids. Seems like a big moment. To my knowledge, no one died as a result of Peter denying Christ. I do know that Christ died for ever single one of us. I do know that he did it even though it hurt unimaginably. I know he did it even after a night of doubt. He sacrificed himself for us. He also said "Suffer the little children". He believe children needed to be protected.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> He will get at least 20 years, and if this goes to the US Supreme Court, he will still lose his case;and it will create case law, where a LEO officer will be required to engage the killer; or go to prison, if he is shown to be derelict and cowardly.
> 
> The public will not countenance cowards in uniform; and that is how he looks, he appears to be a pusillanimous cur; and that is how he has been judged by the public. This case will change the law books, and America's perception of cops, IMHO.


I don't think this case changes the general American's view of cops. Most cops are probably courageous men who truly want to protect and serve. There are any number of crooked cops and, as evidenced by this case, cowardly cops, but I think the majority are not that and are not perceived as that. This is a case of a dickhead cowardly cop and a poorly ran politically motivated Sheriff's Office. They are not representative of most law enforcement agencies.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I don't know. I do know that 17 people died. I know that 14 of those people were kids. Seems like a big moment. To my knowledge, no one died as a result of Peter denying Christ. I do know that Christ died for ever single one of us. I do know that he did it even though it hurt unimaginably. I know he did it even after a night of doubt. He sacrificed himself for us. He also said "Suffer the little children". He believe children needed to be protected.


he said suffer the little children to come unto me... he was not referring to protection he was talking about not stopping people from coming to him

6 but whoso shall cause one of these little ones that believe on me to stumble, it is profitable for him that [c]a great millstone should be hanged about his neck, and that he should be sunk in the depth of the sea.

would be a better verse to use but it is referring to not causing a little one to SIN.

it is hard for me to compare anybody to Jesus so if that is how you are looking at police officers... they are all going to fail


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ever noticed that peter denied Jesus..yet went on to be a great man
> 
> we are looking at this guy based on one event... how many times did he stop and help people in the rain? how many times did he pull his gun before this, was he ever shot at before or shot people??????????


From what they taaught in Sunday School...Peter was a a bit of a erratic person until the Day of Pentecost. When he became filled iwth the Holy Spirit..then he turned into a super Disciple. i bet that old worthless cop is an unsaved liberal. Just guessing. Still looking for a Born Again Bible Believing Liberal to chat with..but havent found one yet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lets examine the noun "Law Enforcement Officers" that collectively includes sheriffs, police, etc.

They exist to enforce the law. 

"To Serve and Protect" is a cute little marketing phrase that Municipalities put on their expensive patrol cars to make the tax paying (and non tax paying) public feel good.

Law Enforcement Officers exist primarily to Investigate and Arrest.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Lets examine the noun "Law Enforcement Officers" that collectively includes sheriffs, police, etc.
> 
> They exist to enforce the law.
> 
> ...


I always laughed at the "Serve and Protect" bull shit on the cars. I knew what their main purpose was. Marketing 101.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> .......Brainwashing 101.:tango_face_wink:


FIFY.

They'll merrily Protect and Serve you to death.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Lets examine the noun "Law Enforcement Officers" that collectively includes sheriffs, police, etc.
> 
> They exist to enforce the law.
> 
> ...


Reckon what the purpose of laws are?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Lets examine the noun "Law Enforcement Officers" that collectively includes sheriffs, police, etc.
> 
> They exist to enforce the law.
> 
> ...


Well based on various State Laws..of which Texas comes to mind quickest..most of the Statutes covering LEOs in various emergency situations is predicated on what a regular person would do in a similar circumstance. To demand hanging of the old fat liberal would rob the laws of their present undergirding. Would only be feasible in a reasonable facimile of Stalins army. They say it took a brave man to be a coward in his army.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Oh, I see his point! Yeah, a really good way not to get killed in a shooting situation is to never engage a shooter. HOWEVER, his job was to protect those kiddos, and he did not do so. If you don't want to put yourself in the line of fire, work from home as a computer programmer, not as an LEO!!! I agree we all get old. I am aging by the day. I do not agree that we become worthless. That is weak thinking.


Well the old and worthless phrase has been stuck in my head for fifty years. As a rookie hypo part of our baliwick included a small town with a real nice old night official cop watchman. He would often call us if anything nefrious was afoot. I ask my old trainer why dont he go catch himself since hes a cop too? The wise trainer says everybody gets old and worthless..we just have to go handle it. I see striking parrellls on this deal lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Reckon what the purpose of laws are?


Excellent question Steve-O!

There are multiple purposes for Laws. A few that come to mind are;

_*Revenue generators for government

Public Safety

A way for government to suppress its people

Maintaining Order

A way to resolve differences

*_

There may be more reasons but those came to mind.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Excellent question Steve-O!
> 
> There are multiple purposes for Laws. A few that come to mind are;
> 
> ...


You are right on all of them. The second and fourth one seem relevant to this thread. :vs_wave:

Now, that third one is the one that keeps my ass chapped. :vs_mad:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good points. Always follow the money.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In 1980, I got a midnight call over the police line extension in my home (no 911 then here).
All of us were part timers.
It was a frantic call from the baby sitter of one of the wealthiest families in town, owners of a banking group.
Some people were in the the mansions' attached 3 car garage, they were chopping at the entrance door to the house's interior with an ax.
At first they were banging on the front door demanding to be let in, then went into the garage to try to gain access from there. 
I got dressed in one minute, grabbed my 1911 and my Thompson SMG with 6 mags and was on the road at 70 mph, silent. 
I met the deputy chief outside the compound, we didn't wait for anything, went double timing up the entrance road on foot, dark, one on each side of it.
No one was in the garage, used our pass key to enter the front door, cleared the house (very stressful), 
found the sitter and kids hiding in a linen closet inside a second floor bathroom. 
A huge 3 inch thick oak door had kept them out, they were gone before we got there, were too many ways to go and no description of any sorts.
It was an all out kidnapping attempt, the sitter was 16 and no boyfriend to suspect, 
there had been some strange calls to the house for a few previous weeks at all hours.
We also found a hide in the woods about 50 yards from the house.

The point here is neither of us hesitated to go into what well could have been a gun battle, the safety of the kids was the motivating factor.
That scumbag Scott Peterson, should go to prison for life for letting those kids die.
Funny, another scumbag Scott Peterson was found guilty of killing his wife Laci and their unborn child, then dumping them into the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Lets examine the noun "Law Enforcement Officers" that collectively includes sheriffs, police, etc.
> 
> They exist to enforce the law.
> 
> ...


Here Slip, it took an enormous amount of research but maybe this will help clear things up &#8230;..


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This crime, by the LE Officer, got the scrutiny that Strozk, McCabe, and Comey sure aren’t getting. Sorry OT I know but hundreds of man hours by LE determines he broke the law now a jury can decide. Why not in the biggest crimes, a coup, is that not possible today.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> In 1980, I got a midnight call over the police line extension in my home (no 911 then here).
> All of us were part timers.
> It was a frantic call from the baby sitter of one of the wealthiest families in town, owners of a banking group.
> Some people were in the the mansions' attached 3 car garage, they were chopping at the entrance door to the house's interior with an ax.
> ...


Sounds like yall barely missed em. Good job.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back to the link between law and money. Know for a fact traffic law enforcemt can be very lucrative to the recepient of the fines. Back in the 80s a Texas Trooper with a good radar stationed in a hick town could bring in a hundred k per year with the bulk of the money going to the county of offense...bridge and road fund maybe. The State got 2.50 tax out of it..then I think it went to five bucks and no telling how much they get now...or how much they can rake in. Thats why the County Commisionsions would buy us all the cool radars we wanted. Some Counties also funrnish machine guns and walkie talkies etc. Now they hated us in some counties and wouldnt buy us nothing. Mainly in S. Texas. lol.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Its been awhile and I am not sure but didn't the perp use smoke bombs/grenades to cause confusion??? How many here would be willing to go into a hot situation when you probably could not see your intended target...Not to mention all of the other people running around and going ballistic...IMHO the officer was between a rock and a hard place..Go in and probably shoot someone that just bumped into you not knowing whom they are...This was a M.C.F. from the git go...


----------

